# Turkey Taxidermy



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Been a little while since I posted, but I wanted to display a few Gobblers that I mounted this weekend.

Hope everyone's Turkey Season is going well, it's just nice to get outside and get rid of the cabin fever. 

Enjoy,

SD


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice looking birds, great job


----------

